# Millmoor Football Ground - Rotherham, South Yorkshire - December 2017



## urbex13 (Dec 21, 2017)

*The History*

Largely from wiki: Millmoor was was the home ground of Rotherham County F.C. between 1907 and 1925 and then their successors Rotherham United F.C. until 2008. The team and ground were once owned by C.F. Booth, whose huge Clarence Metalworks and scrapyard overlooks the site. When Ken Booth sold the club in 2004 he kept the freehold to the stadium and leased it back to the club in return for £200,000 a year rent and preferential advertising options and ticket allocations. In 2008 the relationship between the two parties broke down and Rotherham United left Millmoor for the Don Valley Stadium, before moving into their present ground, the New York Stadium, in 2012. 


*The Explore*

All in all a pretty relaxed mooch. The scrapyard next door is huge and noisy but everybody is too busy to be paying much attention to the stadium. All of the internal areas of the ground are heavily stripped but in good condition, with the custody suite and cells being particularly interesting. The stands are in fairly good condition and the pitch itself appears to be maintained with Wiki suggesting it's seen periodic use for youth football. Being the genius that I am I left everything but a 35mm prime lens at home and arrived about 40 minutes before sunset so apologies for the slightly odd perspectives.


*The Photos*


I.





II.





III.





IV.





V.





VI.





VII.





VIII.





IX.





X.





XI.





If you're anywhere vaguely near Sheffield and want to link up then drop me a line.

Cheers, 

_*Thirteen.*_ 

​


----------



## HughieD (Dec 21, 2017)

Like this a lot. Need to see this place. Been here as an away fan a few times so will be a real contrast to see it like this.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 27, 2017)

There's definitely nothing odd about them perspectives, there're dam good! (I can sometimes have an odd perspective though) The chair doctor is a great shot, you have done a proper job covering the site!

I like this, thanks Urbex13!


----------



## TheBusinessMan9 (Apr 19, 2018)

You can see the new ground in the last photo, went there a few weeks ago as an away fan, was interested to see the old ground, someone said they thought it was used for Rugby


----------

